# **OFFICIAL** Rashad Evans VS Lyoto Machida Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

*Rashad evans is gonna get dismantled*




















*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Lyoto Machida facing Rashad Evans for the LHW Title in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I disagree, Rashad is undefeated and although many will point to the Tito fight to argue there case the fact is Rashad has shown a vast improvement since that time when he was basically a semi one dimensional wrestler who was facing a better wrestler. Rashads wrestling base should be strong enough that although Lyoto probably has the advantage if he gets Rashad on the ground I doubt he'll be able to take Rashad down. I think Rashad will use his crisp striking, his incredible speed (by LHW standards) and excellent head work to make Lyoto's couter punching very ineffective and put Lyoto away in the later rounds, Rashad via 3rd round knock out.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*New Lhw Champ!!!!*

Damn Right!!!! Rashad Was Going To Get Whooped By Rampage, Just Imagine What Lyoto Could Do To Rashad??? Total Annihilation.

Rashad's Boxing Is Going To Be Useless Against Machida, Rashad's Wrestling Even More. Machida Will Not Be Taken Down, Machida Will Not Be Knocked Out... Rashad Is Going To Be So Frustrated That He Can't Hit Machida That He'll Make A Mistake, And That's When Machida Will Strike.

Boy Oh Boy I Can't Wait...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rashad is much faster than Lyoto and has very good striking so I dont understand how anybody can say Rashad wont be able to hit Machida.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Rashad is much faster than Lyoto and has very good striking so I dont understand how anybody can say Rashad wont be able to hit Machida.


i agree with toxic..

this fight is going to be close, to the point where im picking Rashad to win..

Lyoto hasnt met someone who has the speed and accuracy of Rashad and let it be known that Rashad is a much more complete fighter now than what he was..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

As the old saying goes, styles make matches. And both Lyoto and Rashad are intelligent fighters with a well rounded arsenal.

I don't think that at this point in his carreer there is a fighter who can "dimantle" Rashad at all.

This is gonna be a good one. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Future_Fighter said:


> Rashad evans is gonna get dismantled BY LYOTO MACHIDA future LHW champion
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin:thumbsup:


Lol, you made a thread just to say that? 

Anyway, I agree with Toxic on this one...for obvious reasons. And I can guarantee you that even if Rashad Evans loses, it won't be a "dismantling."


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Rashad is much faster than Lyoto and has very good striking so I dont understand how anybody can say Rashad wont be able to hit Machida.


If he's faster it's not by much. And while Rashad has shown weaknesses in the past, Lyoto has yet to show any in his MMA career.



D.P. said:


> Lol, you made a thread just to say that?
> 
> Anyway, I agree with Toxic on this one...for obvious reasons. And I can guarantee you that even if Rashad Evans loses, it won't be a "dismantling."


He was getting dismantled by Forrest before he caught him. Lyoto does everything Forrest does, but even better and is patient enough to stick to a strategy.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> If he's faster it's not by much. And while Rashad has shown weaknesses in the past, Lyoto has yet to show any in his MMA career.
> 
> He was getting dismantled by Forrest before he caught him. Lyoto does everything Forrest does, but even better and is patient enough to stick to a strategy.


Agreed. 

Rashad is going to show boat when he gets frustrated, and Machida is going to capitalize on that opportunity. 

I personally can't wait. :thumb02:


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Machida is going to make Rashad look stupid. Just like he does to everyone!


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Lol, you made a thread just to say that?
> 
> Anyway, I agree with Toxic on this one...for obvious reasons. And I can guarantee you that even if Rashad Evans loses, it won't be a "dismantling."


yes, thats what forums are for no?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Theres no way that Machida is going to "dismantle" him due to Rashads speed. On the ground, Machida will do very well. Standing up, Rashad will be able to catch him and will definitely give him some issues. Evans definitely has the tools to beat Machida, style wise. This fight could go either way and it will be very interesting


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Quite honestly I very much like both fighters and I see this as a very close contest. Machida's talent and style versus Rashad's talent and style backed by a Greg Jackson gameplan has me juiced for this fight. I really really want to see how Jackson will attack/counter Machida's style with Rashad's style and strengths. 

Should be very interesting and a great fight IMO.


----------



## TysonPunchOut (Mar 27, 2009)

This fight has all the makings of the biggest waste of $50.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

TysonPunchOut said:


> This fight has all the makings of the biggest waste of $50.


Can you explain further? TIA. :dunno:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I am excited, I go back and forth in my head, but I think Machida will win by decision. and Tyson, don't be so silly buying $50 ppvs in this day and age, unless you have friends over.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Another one of these threads? For real?

Rashad Evans is faster, stronger, has better wrestling (eat it Lyoto fans) and has great gameplans with a great camp behind it. He's coming off of 2 of the biggest wins of his career and is champion, and is quickly becoming one of the most feared fighters in the UFC with his skillset.

Machida is more elusive, more technical, great trips and GREAT TDD. He has an effective style and is almost as fast as Rashad. No doubt him and Rashad are the faster fighters at 205. Machida is coming off a KO of Thiago Silva, his first in 5 years and has never lost a round in the UFC.

I like how people say Rashad has all these weaknesses, but name one consistent weakness he has. Everytime he gets exploited in a fight, his next fight he tightens that part of his game up. He has a great chin, Chuck hit him flush on the chin and Rashad shook it off like it was nothing. He has great recovery (He blacked out in his fight with Jardine), he can almost kill you with 1 strike at any point in the fight, and everytime he fights he gets better and better.

He'll come in with a great gameplan and he WILL put Machida down in the later rounds, if Machida even survives that long. A Rashad Evans flash KO can appear ANYWHERE. Rashad will watch for trips and since he's the champion, Machida will have to come to him giving him the opportunity to counterstrike for a few rounds.

Honestly, I know this fight is close, but in my very bias eyes, I see no way Rashad doesn't KO him.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Machida destroy Rashad imo. I don't think the fight will be close. It will be a slow paced one sided fight with Lyoto winning by decision or t/ko. I think chuck is the only one in the division who has the fighting style to beat Machida. I don't think Rashad looked very good in either of his last 2 fights. Up untill he finished those fights, Liddell and Forrest were getting the better of him. One thing I will say Rashad has over anyone in the division is insane hand speed, but that won't win him this fight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Future_Fighter said:


> yes, thats what forums are for no?


I just think that one sentence could have easily been posted in one of the many other Machida/Evans threads.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

why is this thread not in smacktalk?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Lets see who sets the pace of the fight. If Machida sets the pace, which he seems really good at, it's all over. It's like he controls time!

If Rashad doesn't get lured into a counter match and can keep his speed up then he will likely win. Going to be a good fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I've never seen Rashad get rocked or overpowered. I see Rashad smothering Lyoto and puting down some ground and pound until Lyoto does some Karate kid madness as usual. Lyoto vs Rampage.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you.



Split said:


> why is this thread not in smacktalk?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Rashad was getting outpointed by Forrest.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Rashad was getting outpointed by Forrest.


Before brutally knocking him out. Your point?:confused05:


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Bottom line, this is going to be one of the greatest title fights in UFC history. Its the first time ever TWO undefeated fighters fought over a title.

UFC 98 = :thumb02:


----------



## judodude (Mar 27, 2009)

It will bw very interesting! Its a big test for both..

No matter who wins Rampage is going to kick their ass though!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Future_Fighter said:


> Rashad evans is gonna get dismantled BY LYOTO MACHIDA future LHW champion
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin:thumbsup:


I hope not. Anyways Lyota could just as easily get dimantled as you put it, by Rashad also. It is mma ya know.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> I hope not. Anyways Lyota could just as easily get dimantled as you put it, by Rashad also. It is mma ya know.


Indeed. Anybody who knows anything about MMA will know that MMA math hardly ever makes sense. And if people are using both Rashad and Machida's fights with Tito as a basis for their arguments, then they don't know MMA at all. 

Machida's time is up and Rashad's time is now. I admit, it'll be a close match but Rashad will take it eventually. 4th or 5th round i reckon.


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

this should be a great fight. don't even know who will take it. 50%/50% for me.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I disagree, Rashad is undefeated and although many will point to the Tito fight to argue there case the fact is Rashad has shown a vast improvement since that time when he was basically a semi one dimensional wrestler who was facing a better wrestler. Rashads wrestling base should be strong enough that although Lyoto probably has the advantage if he gets Rashad on the ground I doubt he'll be able to take Rashad down. I think Rashad will use his crisp striking, his incredible speed (by LHW standards) and excellent head work to make Lyoto's couter punching very ineffective and put Lyoto away in the later rounds, Rashad via 3rd round knock out.


Please, someone that just got a striking game isn't going to beat one of the best strikers in the UFC because he is faster. Machida is going to make Evans look silly, I don't see Evans winning a single round.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

yorT said:


> Please, someone that just got a striking game isn't going to beat one of the best strikers in the UFC because he is faster. Machida is going to make Evans look silly, I don't see Evans winning a single round.


My prediction is not exactly "going out on a limb".

I think all those who've spoken dismissively of Evans will be washing egg yolk off their faces the next Sunday morning.

Rashad is REALLY, REALLY quick, he constantly is tucked chin to chest and throws lightning rods for strikes, is a patient counterstriker, is very intelligent and receptive, and he has the best mind behind him in Greg Jackson -- he couldn't be a more perfect foil for Machida. 

For those who keep alluding to "Rashad was losing the fight", remember, Rashad DIDN'T lose the fight. He like Machida, bides his time but unlike Machida, has a VERY well tested chin. Chuck, despite hitting him couldn't put him down, neither did the heavyweights.

In a five round fight between two very fast strikers, someone is bound to get caught. The question at the end of the fight won't be "who was leading on points?", it'll be "who could take all that was given and who folded?" 

I believe that Rashad has a cro magnon chin and skull and he'll need to hit Machida far less times than Machida has to hit him to win the fight.

This thing about Machida making him look stoopid is plain naive.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem like this Rashad bandwagon came outta nowhere? I honestly can't remember people saying how great rashad is before.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

drockh said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like this Rashad bandwagon came outta nowhere? I honestly can't remember people saying how great rashad is before.


I was going to say something along those lines. I remember for UFC 92 there were two people rooting for Evans...me and Spoken.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

To be honest I have not been bothering with any Machida or Evans thread as both guys seem to have an enourmous amount of negativity toward them and a lot of the posts are troll feed.

Both fighters are top guys at 205 and are undefeated. I expect a close fight which could go either way.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

D.P. said:


> I was going to say something along those lines. I remember for UFC 92 there were two people rooting for Evans...me and Spoken.


Not to dicredit him at all.. But it seems like a lot still had the dislike for him for primarily being a wrestler. Now his fanbase increased exponentially for knocking out a few guys.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I disagree, Rashad is undefeated and although many will point to the Tito fight to argue there case


i dont understand why you need to include this in your argument. Lyoto is also undefeated.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> Please, someone that just got a striking game isn't going to beat one of the best strikers in the UFC because he is faster. Machida is going to make Evans look silly, I don't see Evans winning a single round.


 Evans just proved his power in his hands, Rashad has always had great headmovement and is hard to hit, on top of that now people have to try and hit somebody who is hard enough to hit but now he they know just how realistic it is that he is gonna knock them the **** out, Lyoto has played the role of counterstriker in his fights and hsi striking has looked good doing it but many counterstrikers dont look nearly as good when they are forced to be the aggressor, with Rashads speed Lyoto is gonna have to be the aggressor and pressure Rashad a role he isnt used to and seeing as its an unfamiliar role its gonna be hard to keep himself protected.



adobostreak said:


> i dont understand why you need to include this in your argument. Lyoto is also undefeated.


 Because twenty thousand Machida fans were be in here saying that "if Tito hadnt grabbed the cage" or using Machida and Rashads respective fights against Tito as concrete proof that Machida is vastly superior to Rashad which just isnt the case.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

drockh said:


> Not to dicredit him at all.. But it seems like a lot still had the dislike for him for primarily being a wrestler. Now his fanbase increased exponentially for knocking out a few guys.


Hey I've been a fan since I got here...ask people lol. Especially when he was on TUF, being one of the smaller guys there, I love underdogs.

As for others I can't say exactly.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't get why people are picking the whole KO thing. Just cause he KO's Liddell and TKO's Griffin doesn't mean he will win every fight in such a fashion. I think it will go 5 rounds.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Evans just proved his power in his hands, Rashad has always had great headmovement and is hard to hit, on top of that now people have to try and hit somebody who is hard enough to hit but now he they know just how realistic it is that he is gonna knock them the **** out, Lyoto has played the role of counterstriker in his fights and hsi striking has looked good doing it but many counterstrikers dont look nearly as good when they are forced to be the aggressor, with Rashads speed Lyoto is gonna have to be the aggressor and pressure Rashad a role he isnt used to and seeing as its an unfamiliar role its gonna be hard to keep himself protected.


Your assuming Rashad is the more patient of the two. Which I just don't see. Rashad loves to show boat and IMO after a few rounds of Lyoto dancing around peppering him with light strikes, Rashad will rush in either looking for a KO or a takedown. When this happens I see Lyoto taking him down with a trip and pounding out a TKO victory.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Before brutally knocking him out. Your point?:confused05:


Machida will be outpointing him until/if Rashad catches him or takes him down. And I don't see that happeneing. Rashad is not winning a decision. 

It's Machida decision or Rashad TKO.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I was going to say something along those lines. I remember for UFC 92 there were two people rooting for Evans...me and Spoken.


I do remember that. Don't you remember all the "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" posts? Freakin hilarious homie!:thumb02:


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

drockh said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like this Rashad bandwagon came outta nowhere? I honestly can't remember people saying how great rashad is before.


I'm with you buddy! 

Dude has improved a whole heck of a lot and has a great camp behind him, I'll give him that at this point. I'm not quite hopping on the bandwagon just yet...if he gets past Machida I will actually be really excited for the Rampage fight...and if he gets past Rampage, well then I'll hop on his bandwagon, but that's a lot of if's.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> I do remember that. Don't you remember all the "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" posts? Freakin hilarious homie!:thumb02:


Hahaha..good times man. I was going crazy in the shoutbox lol. :laugh:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Danomac said:


> I don't get why people are picking the whole KO thing. Just cause he KO's Liddell and TKO's Griffin doesn't mean he will win every fight in such a fashion. I think it will go 5 rounds.


He also almost killed Salmon (Not the best fighter, but hey, he wanted to win by KO which is why he looked a little lackluster) and he KO'd Lambert who at the time was on like.. an 8 win streak.

He's confident and not stupid, a dangerous combination especially when you have the talent and natural ability of Rashad.

And to the people who think Rashad will lose patience, what have you seen that makes you think that? He's the champ, He can back pedal to a draw and leave with the belt. Machida will HAVE to be the aggresor unless Rashad wants to take the lead. People forget that all the time.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> He also almost killed Salmon (Not the best fighter, but hey, he wanted to win by KO which is why he looked a little lackluster) and he KO'd Lambert who at the time was on like.. an 8 win streak.
> 
> He's confident and not stupid, a dangerous combination especially when you have the talent and natural ability of Rashad.
> 
> And to the people who think Rashad will lose patience, what have you seen that makes you think that? He's the champ, He can back pedal to a draw and leave with the belt. Machida will HAVE to be the aggresor unless Rashad wants to take the lead. People forget that all the time.


The guy is a showboat, I can't see him backpedaling for 5 rounds.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> The guy is a showboat, I can't see him backpedaling for 5 rounds.


The ali shuffle in reverse?:confused02:


----------



## w0rM (Dec 29, 2008)

The one attribute that Rashad possesses that evens up the fight dramatically is his hand speed. Technically, Lyoto has vastly superior hands and would pick Rashad apart, even given his power. But, the hand speed (in combination with the power) make him an opponent to be wary of. 

However, bear in mind that Rashad only has (if I remember correctly) one standing KO and that was against Liddell. It was a loopy hook at close range and it was a counter to a lead uppercut.

There is no way that Lyoto will leave that kind of opening for Evans to exploit. The chances of Rashad catching him with that kind of punch is close to zero. 

Conclusion: Rashad's punching chances are being over rated by his supporters.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

w0rM said:


> The one attribute that Rashad possesses that evens up the fight dramatically is his hand speed. Technically, Lyoto has vastly superior hands and would pick Rashad apart, even given his power. But, the hand speed (in combination with the power) make him an opponent to be wary of.
> 
> However, bear in mind that Rashad only has (if I remember correctly) one standing KO and that was against Liddell. It was a loopy hook at close range and it was a counter to a lead uppercut.
> 
> ...


He KO'd Salmon with a head kick.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It's highly unlikely that judges would score a draw. I can't remember the last draw in a UFC bout. Heck, I don't even remember a single draw on ONE JUDGE's scorecard, much less all three. 

In a high stakes bout like this one (and the LHW belt is UFC's most prestigious), the judges more or less HAVE to make a decision, even an unpopular, unjust or just plain stupid one. 

I trust that Greg Jackson will have an outstanding game plan, but I fear even that may not be enough.



Spoken812 said:


> And to the people who think Rashad will lose patience, what have you seen that makes you think that? He's the champ, He can back pedal to a draw and leave with the belt.


----------



## w0rM (Dec 29, 2008)

D.P. said:


> He KO'd Salmon with a head kick.


I was talking about punches. 

It was a impressive looking headkick and KTFO of Salmon. I can't see that happening to Lyoto though. Lyoto stands a lot further back so the range should nullify that kind of attack.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

w0rM said:


> I was talking about punches.
> 
> It was a impressive looking headkick and KTFO of Salmon. I can't see that happening to Lyoto though. Lyoto stands a lot further back so the range should nullify that kind of attack.


I see what your saying. I highly doubt Rashad lands a kick that puts him away.

Thing is, both Rashad and Machida cover distance better then most fighters in the UFC. Rashad has learned to fight from a huge reach disadvantage, and Machida just fights like that.

The thing is, I think Evans will catch him as Machida is leaving. Maybe after a low kick or jab. Machida will be backing out, maybe side stepping and will get caught with a zooming hook.

Rashad has way more then a punchers chance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Your assuming Rashad is the more patient of the two. Which I just don't see. Rashad loves to show boat and IMO after a few rounds of Lyoto dancing around peppering him with light strikes, Rashad will rush in either looking for a KO or a takedown. When this happens I see Lyoto taking him down with a trip and pounding out a TKO victory.



Not at all, Im saying Rashad can be the aggressor and he will be to fast for Machida to really counter especially when combined with Rashads head movement, thats gonna force Machida to be more aggresive, the fact that I dont believe Machida's couterstriking will be effective against Rashad will be his down fall.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I think that Rashad has a better chance of beating Machida than Jackson would. I'm a huge fan of Jackson, so I'm not downgrading the guy. I just know how he is when he gets frustrated. Rashad is a calmer fighter, and I think that he has a great chance against Machida. I wanted this fight first, because I'm hoping that Evans wins because a Jackson/Evans fight will be more entertaining to me. I have a feeling that Machida/Jackson would look like Jackson/Griffin. But back to Machida/Evans, both are patient fighters and I see this going the distance.

Also, I've read opinions from people that Rashad will get impatient. His fight with Bisping is a good example of his patience. That was a close one and he rode it out. That, and his decision against Tito prove that he doesn't get too careless.


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

This fight will be great seeing how it matches two fighters who are incredibly intelligent in the ring (Evans apparently outside it also, don't know about Machida).

I like Machida, but I love Evans much more. Frankly I think that Machida's ONLY chance will be to somehow last it out till the decision. But I think Evans will have him KOd earlier than that.


----------



## w0rM (Dec 29, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Rashad has learned to fight from a huge reach disadvantage...


Interesting. What fight do you think shows that Rashad has showed he has adapted well (and performed well) against a huge reach disadvantage?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

****OFFICIAL*** Lyoto Machida vs. Rashad Evan Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread*




















*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Lyoto Machida facing Rashad Evans for the LHW Title in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't even think I have to post for this. You all know how I feel. :thumb02:




<----------


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry DP, it's just not going to happen.  :thumb02:


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

DP I want to know how you feel, how you really feel let it all out, write it up!

Rashad Via Fast jumping hook right into machida's dodging head.

Rashad Via Fast counter speed that damages Machida so his evade becomes slower till BANG!

Machida is DONE FOLKS PUT A FORK IN HIM, His new name will be "Machida the Drake" or "Machida the scary animal of mythic lore kind of like a ghoul or troll"

I feel so bad for the people who like Machida, the man is going to be the first death in the UFC, Hope he brings his +15 evade gloves or he is eatting it right in the face!!!!...

/Macho man Oh yeah!

So F'ing excited I could slap yo mamma


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

I feel Machida's ability to wake up every morning and drink a jug of his own piss makes him a sure fire winner in this one. I mean who can do that?!?!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Machidas got this. Rashad is a bit overrated and doesnt look unbeatable even though he is undefeated. Machida, on the other hand, has looked unbeatable and nobody has even come close to beating/hitting him as of yet.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hell I just remembered I had a dream about Machida last night. I was telling a friend that he's a sumo wrestling champ, about how strong he is etc.. lol

This said, Rashad via 4th round TKO. Lyoto won't spend 5 rounds without making a mistake. Rashad's hand speed and timing will somewhat negate Machida's game, who will appear to be less elusive in that fight. I think Rashad will be behind on the scorecards but I can see him countering Machida as he's coming in (with low hands) or catch a leg kick and capitalize on it late in the fight.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Do I even need to post here? I'm sure everyone who knows me knows that I have Rashad winning this fight.

Despite what I may say and how confident I am, Lyoto is the toughest fight in Rashad's career and he will NEVER have a tougher opponent unless he fights Andy or Fedor. Rampage is not on Lyoto's level.

I see Rashad being able to land effectively after the 2nd, but he will be losing on points. Some will even say he's getting dominated. But that's how Rashad works. He'll let you beat him down so you can get comfortable and he'll time you. This will be Lyoto's downfall.

Lyoto is all to comfortable just beating ass. He'll mess Rashad up for a while and figure out his timing, but it's nearly impossible to time explosions. Rashad will explode lik he hasn't before in the 4th and lay him down.

This is pure speculation from a bias guy, but that's just how I see it going on.

This fight will be fight of the year I'm sure. A chess match for the ages.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

> AND IT IS ALL OVER, LYOTO IS THE NEW LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMPION


 - Mike Goldberg


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

Rashad is quick, but Lyoto is quicker and his style will be tough for Rashad to beat.

So Machida all the way!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Suizida said:


> AND IT IS ALL OVER, LYOTO IS THE NEW LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMPION
> 
> - Mike Goldberg, 14/02/2025


:thumb02:


----------



## Jaro Alva (Mar 9, 2009)

Lyoto will keep this belt till he retires, Anderson Silva-style!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I wouldn't call myself a fan of either guy but I think Rashad wins this fight. I just don't think Machida is going to be able to go 5 rounds trying to outpoint a guy with flash KO power in both his hands and feet and great quickness.


----------



## tapout189 (Aug 13, 2006)

Rashad by UD or TKO. Machida's chin has yet to be tested, and Rashad's power is very underrated. I'm not a Rashad fan @ all, but I like him more than Machida, and think he offers more interesting matchups for the future. Plus he has better training staff to come up with the perfect game plan


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


tapout189 said:


> Rashad by UD or TKO.* Machida's chin has yet to be tested, and Rashad's power is very underrated.* I'm not a Rashad fan @ all, but I like him more than Machida, and think he offers more interesting matchups for the future.* Plus he has better training staff to come up with the perfect game plan


Thats pretty much how I see it.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i just crammed in all of Lyoto's UFC fights last night, i beleive i found an insteresting hole in his game.

whenever his opponent goes down, Lyoto always falls into his guard; he never tries to start in side control, or half guard even. 

while this is not anything Evans can use (unless he went to Brazil to get his BJJ black belt since December), but this would be a big exploit for a BJJ specialist; he might have actually fallen into Leites fall back trap.

just some speculation.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

round 1- lyoto, gets some quick one shots no real combos
round 2-lyoto continues same thing, rashad lands a big shot, but lyoto still wins the round
rounds 3-rashad gets take down does some gnp, lyoto tireing.
round 4- rashad tko


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Even with Lyoto lunging in and out with his chin open, he'll still take this. Rashad's wrestling isn't there and his footwork is not good enough to close down on Machida.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

I saw this and had to post.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Spoken, DP, MooJuice and other Rashadanites out there...get reading to rub salt into the Machida fans wounds after the fight. I'm sick of waiting I just want Rashad to get it over with. COME ON RASHAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Rashad is going to lose, he's a mediocre fighter.

and I'll be rubbing it into your wound DK every post you make :thumbsup:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

rogi said:


> Rashad is going to lose, he's a mediocre fighter.
> 
> and I'll be rubbing it into your wound DK every post you make :thumbsup:


Yeah ok. We'll see, kid. We shall see.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Dark Knight, I'm not even nervous for this fight. I already know Rashad is going to knock him out. I can't wait to see who all jumps on the SugaTrain.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I got Rashad. The guy is fast enough to catch a bullet, and I'm sure Jacksons camp will have some strategy in line for Machida.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lord, I've been good to you. Make it happen. ray02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here it comes, somebody's oh is gonna goh...


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

And.....breath. Come on Lyoto. This is it, just have to be the better fighter we all know you are.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Cobra Kai!!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Bing!


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Hell ******* Yeahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

golaazzooooo!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Holy shit!!!!!!! Out cold, wow. Didn't see that comin.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

In the Machida/Evans write up contest I think I was the only one who said Machida would finish. I said Machida by TKO in the second. Just patting myself on the back a little, tyvm.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Holy Shit.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy Shit Out Cold


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh Sweet Jesus, Oh My Sweet Lord


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Goddamn it


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

KNOCKED THE FUK OUT JUST LIKE I SAID. A little bit earlier though i thought it would be in the 4th.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Rampage vs Machida - can't wait !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

LYOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

fin sweet KO


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Where u at Black Knigh? yo boy sucks, always sucked, and always will suck, besides a few lucky shots that won him 2 fights and gave him bs title.

just like all his fights, he's done CRAP. I remember everyone was saying Lyoto's style is boring. Rashad is way more boring, does nothign all fight and waits for lucky puches. Good riddance.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

wOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Now _that_ was satisfying.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand. Newwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

All Aboard. Chooooooooooooooooo-Choooooooooooooo!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

hell yeah it was


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

"Karate is back" - nice!!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I like both fighters but Lyoto deserves all praise- congrats to him and well deserved- he's more than earned this. :thumbsup:

Boring- I think not.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

sup guys:thumb02:


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

wow..... got knock the **** out


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well...this sucks..


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I told y'all Lyoto is from the fourth dimension.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

It was a good fight. Machida is just on a mission at the moment. I don't see many people stopping him right now. Rashad, I'm sort of happy to see him lose because he beat two of my favorite fighters, but I'm not a hater. He will be back in my opinion.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Well...this sucks..


Yes it does. 

Hopefully Rampage can connect with him. I know he can tank Machida's kicks, but not sure if he can land enough over 5 rounds.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Sup, good call LOL 

I was screaming when that happened.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

That was mightily impressive. All the other contenders have a lot of catching up to do. 

I don't see how Rampage is going to fare any better.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

best day this year


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

lol "Thank you Joe Rogan!"


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Well...this sucks..


 
Its not that bad you could have bet 800,000 credits on him......:thumbsup:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

And props to Rashad. He has tremendous heart and tremendous ability. Greg Jackson's plan was outstanding. But Lyoto is on another level.

Now, for Lyoto vs. Rampage. This is just too sweet. I can't pick against Lyoto. But I said I could never pick against Rampage after he took out Wanderlei. This is just an unreal matchup.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I cant see anybody beating machida for some time too come.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

KARATE IS BACK! Yes! what a fight! 
Time to brush off the o'l blackbelt in the closet lol.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Frankly, the more I watch Lyoto the more I like him. I did like many others used tho think Lyoto is boring, but he does set up his offence and throws awesome combos, kicks, sweeps. I'm starting to appreciate his offensive game now.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Man, I would really hate to be a LHW trying to win a belt in the UFC right now. Machida looked tough.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Rampage will be tougher - and he will try for takedowns even if he takes some punishment. Dare I say Anderson Silva v Lyoto Machida!!!! - Dana White make it happen


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> Rampage will be tougher - and he will try for takedowns even if he takes some punishment. Dare I say Anderson Silva v Lyoto Machida!!!! - Dana White make it happen


they wont fight each other they have both allready said so. So dont get your hopes up.

Im slowly becoming a fan of Machida's in all honesty. I knew he would win this one bu damn i didnt think it would be THAT devastating.

Good luck to whoever has the task of taking th belt from him next hahaha.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

he is going to be one tough person to beat that's for sure.


----------



## Delight (Apr 19, 2009)

Grappler125 said:


> Man, I would really hate to be a LHW trying to win a belt in the UFC right now. Machida looked tough.


Shitt!est night in MMA -- from an MMA growth standpoint.

Absolute crap.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> I see what your saying. I highly doubt Rashad lands a kick that puts him away.
> 
> Thing is, both Rashad and Machida cover distance better then most fighters in the UFC. Rashad has learned to fight from a huge reach disadvantage, and Machida just fights like that.
> 
> ...



I guess not....where's Evans catching him on the way out? has he even land 1 punch the whole fight?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

rogi said:


> Frankly, the more I watch Lyoto the more I like him. I did like many others used tho think Lyoto is boring, but he does set up his offence and throws awesome combos, kicks, sweeps. I'm starting to appreciate his offensive game now.


Of course you are, because you now have no other choice unless you want to look like a tard.


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

Delight, how is that? You can't sit there and say that Machida is not exciting when he came out aggressive and fighting which ended up with Rashad dazed and confused.


----------



## Delight (Apr 19, 2009)

Machida is a hyper-arrogant self-worshipping little prick.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

I was suprised. I thought Machida might point it out, but I never thought he'd win by KO. Was that Rashad mouthing off/making faces just before he got clocked?

As far as Machda vs Rampage: I think Rampage needs to chase Machida down, bring him to the ground, and brutalize him with power. Easy to type, hard to do, I know.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Delight said:


> Shitt!est night in MMA -- from an MMA growth standpoint.
> 
> Absolute crap.


Great first post and absolute crap- you KO the champ and it's crap? I'm a fan of Rashad and Lyoto but to call this a a crappy night for MMA as a growth standpoint after the title fight is comical. Casual fans love the KO and that's what they got even if they can't understand the style.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow what a match!! To me it seems like despite the best gameplan (G Jackson) along with a great wrestling striker, it all boiled down to discipline. Rashad tried to emulate the "you try to hit me" style of Machida but halfway through lost his focus and tried to go at him. Which in turn left in open for some really odd angles hit from Machida.

Was never a fan of sugar but I got to give him props even after he knew his legs gave out the dude would just not quit, he definitely ain't no coward.

I'm just pumped that my karate kid won, I hope this wins solidifies that Machida IS exciting. The great fighters are the ones that goes that extra gear level when they see a shift in momentum. Unlike Anderson silva who wouldn't go balls out, Machida jumped on Sugar's throat the moment he connected and just never let go.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Rashad was out on his feet, and those expressions were just him gasping for air from what I saw.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

evilstevie said:


> I was suprised. I thought Machida might point it out, but I never thought he'd win by KO. Was that Rashad mouthing off/making faces just before he got clocked?
> 
> As far as Machda vs Rampage: I think Rampage needs to chase Machida down, bring him to the ground, and brutalize him with power. Easy to type, hard to do, I know.


Have you not whatched Machida before this? Chasing him down is the absolute WORST decision you can make. h i a counter fighter and demolishes anyone who chases him over and over again. 

Why at this point anyone would think thats the key to victory against him i just dont know...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy Mackrell, Machida is on another level, kid is like the modern day Bruce Lee. I can see him wearing that belt for a long time.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

RestInPeace said:


> Delight, how is that? You can't sit there and say that Machida is not exciting when he came out aggressive and fighting which ended up with Rashad dazed and confused.


no sh$t - Lyoto put two very tough fighters ASLEEP, and came close to finishing Tito - I guess if you find that boring maybe you can keep watching Matt Hughes fights


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*How strong is machida?*

I know he's strong but does not look like it. Compared his body to rampage to the blind eye you would say rampage. SO i ask how strong is he really, is he the strongest at 205. Reason i ask is cause of his black belt in karate i know these guys focus a lot on core strength in which can give more power than weight lifting.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If you look at my fight analysis I was fairly close. I said 3rd round TKO by Machida. Machida can't be touched! Rashad "tried" to emulate his style to no avail. You can't fake the funk. Machida is a TRUE martial artist...PERIOD!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Rampage will get next title shot of course because Dana will try everything he can to keep an N.American on top of the LHW/HW divisions, but if Shogun wins next fight one can assume he will be next in line ( I guess I should say if he wins by KO/Sub, if he looks bad getting a decision then maybe he won't get a title shot) 
Anyways - LHW division sure has gotten complex - I like it.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Delight said:


> Machida is a hyper-arrogant self-worshipping little prick.


did you give birth to Rashard Evans :confused03:


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> Of course you are, because you now have no other choice unless you want to look like a tard.


someone has a sandy vag%*@?


----------



## Huynguyyyen (Jan 16, 2009)

Machidaaaa Hahah **** Yea


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Machida's urine gives him supernatural powers!


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

well you just answered your own question. He has great core strenght. But so does rampage. The thing that Machida has going for him is he has literally bin doing martial arts all his life and i imagine that has really helped him with just great body control. I train MMA and im not that strong and my core strength is decent but not great. But people at my gym swear im strong . All it really is is i wrestled a whole lot and just learned how to throw around my weight since i was never that strong.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

So glad rashad got knocked out. Hes a good fighter but has always been a cocky asswipe. The fact that machida has never lost a round in his life is amazing.

Rampage wouldnt last a round with machida, and I bet rashad destroys rampage..


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

I love how all the Rashad fans are such sore, whiny losers. Your overhyped, undeserving "champ" lost, he didnt even deserver to fight for the title. If it wasn't for Dana force feeding everyone Rashad, he wouldn't even be here.

It's funny how every Evans fan, just gave out anyoen who supports Machida Neg points. Well right back at you.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Future_Fighter said:


> sup guys:thumb02:


lol good call i guess, but i can't remember many people on here picking rashad to win besides DP and Spoken. lyoto was the favorite and 64% of UFC fans picked the same way you did(including me).


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I can't wait to see Machida's next fight. Hmmm Rampage? Griffin?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
Karate Is Back!


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok I admit I was wrong, it was not a boring fight for casual fans. One of the best fights of the year with all of those explosive combos from Machida, and that one time that Rashad hit Machida. Wait, did Rashad hit Machida? But I was right that Machida would dominate him in a one sided fight that wouldn't even be close. So who can beat Machida? I don't think anyone can right now in that division. I predict Machida hangs on to that belt for about 4-8 years or so. Shogun would be interesting but would lose. Jon Jones might be a good match up in a few years when he develops his game. A. Silva is the only one who has a chance of beating Machida. That would be the best fight ever. I hope they fight even though I don't think they will.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Tepang said:


> So glad rashad got knocked out. Hes a good fighter but has always been a cocky asswipe. The fact that machida has never lost a round in his life is amazing.
> 
> Rampage wouldnt last a round with machida, and I bet rashad destroys rampage..


I think experience counts for something - and in a ring Rampage may be able to cut off the corners and get some takedowns, but in the octagon Lyoto has the room to move and makes it that much harder to get too him. Rampage can make a fight of it against Lyoto, Rampage has not been finished in the UFC so we'll see


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Karate or not, Lyoto has good speed and accuracy in his strikes with great movement and throws straight punches. Although there's no Shotokan in that right haymaker he threw along the fence


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> Ok I admit I was wrong, it was not a boring fight for casual fans. One of the best fights of the year with all of those explosive combos from Machida, and that one time that Rashad hit Machida. Wait, did Rashad hit Machida? But I was right that Machida would dominate him in a one sided fight that wouldn't even be close. So who can beat Machida? I don't think anyone can right now in that division. I predict Machida hangs on to that belt for about 4-8 years or so. Shogun would be interesting but would lose. Jon Jones might be a good match up in a few years when he develops his game. A. Silva is the only one who has a chance of beating Machida. That would be the best fight ever. I hope they fight even though I don't think they will.


Yah that would be one CRAZY CRAZY fight! These fighters are on a completely different level!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

"Rashad will catch him. Just wait and see."


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

If anyone can get a this GIF I will be forever grateful as I can't do it. 


I just re watched it and after Lyoto wins and is celebrating, right after he hugs his two camp mates........watch close a ****!NG BUTTERFLY lands on his heart (the left side of his chest) and then takes off. Its like GOD was hi fiving him or something. Never seen anything like that ever.


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

i think he is a bigger than average LHW.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

no way machida is a slim LHW but he is very solid. Thats probably the best way to describe him. Plus i think what might seem like strenght in the clinch or when he is sprawling to defend a takedown is actually explosivness. He might be one of the most explosive fighters in The UFC and that is what makes him able to clinch with what would seem like stronger opponents.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida is sooooo powerful. He's the only one (besides Jardine in a heavyweight fight) to rock Rashad. Rashad took one from Chuck and shook it off.

Lyoto had Rashad stunned for like, a minute.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rogi said:


>


Man that was a thing of beauty!!! KTFO!!!


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Have you not whatched Machida before this? Chasing him down is the absolute WORST decision you can make. h i a counter fighter and demolishes anyone who chases him over and over again.
> 
> Why at this point anyone would think thats the key to victory against him i just dont know...


ROFL. No, the WORST thing that Rampage could do vs Machida would be to stand 8 ft away from him for 5 rounds and think that he's going to point it out for the win. Rampage needs to use the advantages that he has, which are size, strength, power. Bullrush then pound and pray.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*****OFFICIAL*** Rashad Evans VS Lyoto Machida Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread*




















*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Lyoto Machida facing Rashad Evans for the LHW Title in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If Randy could just cut to 205, we'd get to see that little shit on his back. Maybe Hendo....


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Machida is sooooo powerful. He's the only one (besides Jardine in a heavyweight fight) to rock Rashad. Rashad took one from Chuck and shook it off.
> 
> Lyoto had Rashad stunned for like, a minute...


...And had his mouth bust open.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> I can't wait to see Machida's next fight. Hmmm Rampage? Griffin?


I think it's already decided that it's going to be Rampage for the title.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Forrest would be out in five seconds.

I think Lyoto is right. Brock would be a true test.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

JoshKnows46 said:


>


ROFLZ!!!


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Man that was a thing of beauty!!! KTFO!!!



LOL..Love it!!!

Rashad got Cro copped.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Lyoto Machida facing Rashad Evans for the LHW Title in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> LOL..Love it!!!
> 
> Rashad got Cro copped.


he didn't get headkicked?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

its not cool to neg rep people just because they are happy with the outcome of this fight. Pricks.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

Rashad was the only person I could see giving Machida any trouble due to his athleticism and explosiveness, and even _he_ got routed. I mean, if you watch the fight, it was a clear mismatch. Did Evans even hit Machida? At all? Which brings up the next question: if not Evans 

Rampage? Not fast enough. Slower than Evans and doesn't check leg kicks well. He'll get outpointed 50-45 or experience some other lopsided defeat.

Forrest? No power, and no one is going to outdecision Machida in a five round fight since he hasn't lost a round in like 6 years.

Henderson? Too one-dimensional these days, especially against the second best takedown stuffer in the entire UFC.

Cane? Good, yes. Machida's level? No.

Shogun is the only one who would have ANY chance in my opinion, and even that's pretty unlikely.

Get used to Machida wearing the belt and giving post-match interviews that sound like a deaf person.

Late edit, but just a thought...you don't think Dana would think about dropping Randy to 205 to fight Machida, do you?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I think even Shogun is two or three fights away from being competitive. He's only now looking to be at full strength, while Lyoto appears nearly as dominant as The Last Emporer.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

REiN said:


> he didn't get headkicked?


Pretty much the equivalent with the left cross to the chin that KTFOed Evans!


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

Fedor VS Lyoto VS Anderson Silva in a triple threat to the death.........last man standing.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

rnv18 said:


> Fedor VS Lyoto VS Anderson Silva in a triple threat to the death.........last man standing.


Silva Knees Machida, Machida high kicks Fedor, Fedor overhand rights Silva for a triple KO world implosion of awesomeness.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I will say this, I have not and will not Neg rep anyone.

Lyoto is number 1.

Time to work your way from scratch Rashad. Continue to knock em dead.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC needs Mousasi


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

*a bad strategy... SPOILERS*

rashad's gameplan, only waiting to counter puch is a bad strategy because it is predictable. machida could be more relaxed knowing rashad wouldn't explode on him. too predictable. if you wanna play defensive you still have to be 75% countering, 25% engaging just to add some unpredictability into it.

it;s like in nfl, sometimes you rush the QB to keep him guessing and go for the jugular.


----------



## meekstro (Sep 23, 2007)

I only counted two, maybe three shots actually partial landing on Machida. This is probably the most dominating light-heavy weight title fight ever. I don't see Rampage doing anything against Machida, but actually think Rashad beats Rampage. Rashad is faster and has more heart than Page gauranteed after what I witnessed tonight, and I cant stand Evans proir to tonight


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

yep - so much for the Greg Jackson lore

I think Rampage will take some cue from this and be very aggresive - result might be the same, but he'll try it


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Is it really a bad strategy?

Think about it. You can't attack Lyoto.. you just can't. So, Rashad just did what no else could do, made Lyoto attack him.

It just so happens that Lyoto is just as good aggresive as he is defensively. And since that's the case, there is no real strategy against him. So Rashad did the smartest thing he could do, test the one part of his game that is the most untested.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

blah i think i read your post wrong


----------



## james5599 (May 17, 2009)

hi guys,

i wasnt able to watch it live, any idea where i can see the evans fight?
thanks in advance
j


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I figured this thread would be about the God awful strategy that Sherk applied. Rashad's gp wasnt too bad, Machida is just that much of a stud.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't say it was a bad gameplan, it just wasn't effective, like everything else that's been thrown at Machida.

And I agree with Kami. Sherk coming into his fight with Edgar and keeping it standing against Edgar, who was outboxing him as opposed to going to his strength (wrestling) is a bad strategy.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. Absolute domination. I was willing to think Rashad was Machida's biggest test but damn. It would be hard to watch from a Rashad fan's POV. Lyoto is easily in the top 5 P4P.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nobody is going to beat lyoto standing except for maybe A. Silva. The best way to beat him is to take him down even if you have to take some hard shots trying. Maybe just run at him as fast as you can and dive at him like your playing football or something. The only way you can beat him is if you have amazing Jitz and take him down or GnP. GSP would be an interesting match up if they were the same weight.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

For those thinking it was a bad gameplan - It easily wasn't just Rashad is not the right fighter to implement it. I knew as soon as Rashad tried it Machida would come in when he felt the need and until then outdo Rashad with kicks.

I think if any game plan was going to work other then a crazy wrestler or submission specialist who could take him down and control him then this is it, just someone with great kicks and good reach.

That being said, machida will be hard to beat, I said a while ago he would become champion.:thumb02: 

Like Kami said, Sherk's gameplan was the bad one.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

A thing of beauty. That's what this is.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Bull rushing him wouldnt work, he'd simply sidestep you and destroy you. Add to that that he has some of the most epic TDD I've ever seen and I think we have a run for top p4p in the near future. Would like to see him and Silva fight but it's too bad they wont do it (they train together )


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good gameplan, actually.

He made Machida chase him, which is what no one else has done.

It just so happens that it didn't work out like he wanted. The gameplan worked perfect, he got Machida to chase him, that's what he wanted. It just didn't work.

At all.


----------



## UFC98 (May 24, 2009)

this is being talked about being a good promo by members.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I will say this, I have not and will not Neg rep anyone.
> 
> Lyoto is number 1.
> 
> Time to work your way from scratch Rashad. Continue to knock em dead.


you sure you didn't neg rep me?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> you sure you didn't neg rep me?


I know he, or any other Evans fan didn't neg you.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I disagree, Rashad is undefeated and although many will point to the Tito fight to argue there case the fact is Rashad has shown a vast improvement since that time when he was basically a semi one dimensional wrestler who was facing a better wrestler. Rashads wrestling base should be strong enough that although Lyoto probably has the advantage if he gets Rashad on the ground I doubt he'll be able to take Rashad down. I think Rashad will use his crisp striking, his incredible speed (by LHW standards) and excellent head work to make Lyoto's couter punching very ineffective and put Lyoto away in the later rounds, Rashad via 3rd round knock out.


Really? I'm glad this Evans BS is over with, been saying it for a while now and glad his ass got KO'd.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

*so whats next?*

so lyoto vs rampage is pretty clear. but i'm a huge shogun fan and i want him to destroy lyoto, anyone know who might be his next opponent?


----------



## james5599 (May 17, 2009)

many thanks chilo! wont let me reply!
just waiting for the activation link! v frustrating!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> best day this year


I second this. BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe Rashad vs Shogun can be next. Both are coming off of fights and it would be a great match up. I would pick Shogun to win.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Shogun vs Rashad might happen next.

I wouldn't really call this one, as Shogun isn't quite "back", he had 1 good fight with a man that is far beyond his prime.

Rashad just lost for the first time, so it'll be interesting to see how he takes the loss.

I would just toss this one up in the air, see what happens.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Sure makes me think about a Lyoto vs. Anderson Silva fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

*So who here was surprised*

Even if I thought Machida would win, which I was hoping for, I never in my life would have seen such a dominating performance. The age of karate is back, watching Machida beat Evans was something akin to watching Anderson destroy Franklin for the first time. Is my interpretation of the fight wrong, or was this a big of a win as I think it is?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Whoa! Someone made someone look like a school girl!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's a big win, championship fight.

Rashad had and still has the best chance at beating Machida, and Machida not only ate his lunch, but took his girlfriend and stole his shoes at the same time.

Machida has better striking going into the fight, so it was not "surprising", but I definitely thought it would have lasted more than a round and a half.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I had read an article in FIGHT magazine about Lyoto and his father training a new aggresive style of their karate before the thiago silva fight, I didn't know what to think of rashad so I expected machida to be more aggressive, but didn't know how well it would bode for him.

the thing that I'm surprised with and amazed at is how well he is pla ying offense while being defensive all at once. The straight left, and dodge for example.

and during the final flurry right before he gets that left in there, the way he repositions himself outside of rashad's range, and just sends it into the zone. I said it for the thiago fight, and I'll say it for this fight.

as a lyoto machida fan, could not have been better.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

Massive win, I too thought Machida would win but I did think it would be much closer.

Machida dominated, totally outclassed Rashad which surprised me very much.

Machida is just unbelievable! It was amazing to watch him in full flight he is on another level.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

If Shogun and Machida fight next Shogun will get destroyed!!!

Shogun is no where near ready, he needs another fight against a top contender then maybe I'd give him a shot.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Shogun will need at least 2 more fights to be ready for Lyoto. And that's 2 big name top 10 LHW elites that he'll need to test himself against before even thinking about challenging Lyoto. Rashad would be too soon for Shogun's next fight for he'll need to rest & recover from this lost to Lyoto. It should first in my opinion be either Jardine, T. Silva, or Vera. And than if passes that test give him Rashad as the gate keeper. Which also make sense for Rashad to rematch if he beats Shogun. This is however all assuming that Rampage will get picked apart by Machida in retaining the title. But if Rampage wins it's even better buisness for the UFC. Rashad Vs Rampage: the continuation of their beef. Shogun Vs Rampage 2: the revenge, of Rampage's lost in pride & shogun for his buddy Wandy.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

What a total domination! The most lopsided title bout in memory! War the Dragon!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Rashad and shogun would be cool


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Not a terrible strategy at all infact Rashad overall layed more fist's on Machida than anyone else lately with this strategy. fact is it just was not enough. Machida is too much of a tactician.

TBH though there was 2 or 3 times where I thought Machida was a little too close in the poket and I really thought Rashad was gonna let go of his right hand because he had it loaded up all night long.

Hell it wouldnt have hurt for him to try it. You can be offensive while being defensive and I think that's the key. For Machida's on gameplan down on him and not be a stationary target yourself. Counter punching isn't going to work and neither is rushing him.

At this point the ONLY thing to do is for the next challenger to whatch as much tape as possible and learn any and all of Machida's tells before he comes in and when he does come in THEN you rush him with whatever youve got. Backing up only helsps his fist's connect with even more power.

That's all I can think of at this point.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I thought it was an alright gameplan, but he really should have tried to take it down to the ground more. Machida's a stud...


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

What you are seeing there is someone who is a true expert in martial arts versus an athlete who has a few years training MMA in.

His precision and power was just awesome imo...


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

He did exactly what we all told him to do before the fight--stay patient, and make Machida be the aggressor.

The problem was that Machida was quicker than Rashad was. He consistently beat Evans to the punch, and every strike seemed to surprise Rashad to the point that Rashad usually wasn't even in position to counter.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

People are forgetting that Machida is as good on the ground and in the clinch as he is striking. Because of his whole Karate thing being pushed. But he also has Judo and bjj, and his foot work makes it all good. 

Rashads plan was good, he had an uppercut that was like 2 cm away from hitting Machida, it would have made a big diff. Rashad was just not the man to do it - the plan was good


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Shogun as still a lot more to show to impress me. I don't think he's anywhere close to Machida's talent.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> I think even Shogun is two or three fights away from being competitive. *He's only now looking to be at full strength*


You and many talk about Shogun as if he dragonballing his way to the top.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

Shogun probably would not beat Machida right now but he would trash rashad


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

i hope people dont start saying rashad was overrated, he is still a top 3 or 4 LHWT.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Now I know Machida's English is pretty rough but did anyone else feel moved by his victory speech? Maybe I am just sappy and like the whole if you try hard enough you can do it story line.. All I know is I dig Machida's style, personality and ethic.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

crispsteez said:


> lol good call i guess, but i can't remember many people on here picking rashad to win besides DP and Spoken. lyoto was the favorite and 64% of UFC fans picked the same way you did(including me).


Machida was the favourite on this board (and everywhere) but almost nobody was saying that Machida would win easily. It was all UD UD UD if Machida wins. On the first page of this thread alone there are a few guys saying that it is impossible that it won't be a close fight. 

I said that I didn't think it would be a close fight picked Lyoto by TKO in round two so I'm feeling kind of smart. 

We'll ignore the fact that I got every almost single undercard fight wrong.


----------



## Jaro Alva (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm overflowing with joy right now! :happy04:

That was just an extremely impressive display by Lyoto. Dare I say P4P number 1? Ok, maybe number 2, after Fedor. To me, Machida has always looked more dominant than Anderson Silva. It's so awesome to see him reach his full potential. Like I said before, I think Machida's gonna be at the top for a looong time. 

And I couldn't be happier about that!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

RushFan said:


> What a total domination! The most lopsided title bout in memory! War the Dragon!


You continue to show what a nuthugging moron you are with every post. Rashad landed some shots, he was beaten, but it wasn't like he did nothing out there.

Every one of GSPs title bouts was greater domination than this, a lot of Silvas, BJ penns win over stevenson, Coutures over Sylvia...I could go on.


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

*Machida "Boring" debate*

Well I think he showed all the doubters he can finish. It was ridiculous he had that tag in the first place. His fights against tito, thiago and evans have all been awesome to watch and he has bought it a lot lately. He also KO Franklin and owned Sokky.

Thank god I'll not hear that "boring" arguement again which was constantly overshadowing his actual skills on this forum. All his fights are a joy to watch technically and now he's added severe finishing to his game to appease the "brawler" fans out there.

What a knockout!

SOrry guys but it had to be said after the stick Machida gets on this board for tryign to eek out decisions and all that crap. This time he appealed to the masses and hopefully people will start to get him. 

Saying that I'd be more worried about Rampage than Rashad. Not sure why just a hunch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If he can do that to Rashad though I sure as f*** dont see why he couldnt do it to Tito? Perhaps he needed confidence but IMO it goes to show that he was holding back and putting on half ass performances which is what I though all along. I always thought he was capable of ending fights but didnt want to take the cance against opponents like Tito who werent as much of a threat (Tito wasnt one punching fools). Basically I dont respect playing it safe against somebody who is completly out classed.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree Rampage will give him a go


----------



## Murda215 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey man i did not like machida really till his last 2 or 3 fights... He really showed the world last night that he can KTFO just about any one. Its so hard for fighters to hit the guy with that fighting style. With that being said i do belive Rampage can get a big win over him. Dont really know how well machida can fight off his back. It should be a good one.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I never thought Lyoto was boring. He is a true ARTIST of martial arts and is like watching a modern day Bruce Lee if you ask me. So, I couldn't agree more, I do hope the "boring" bullsh** stops, but that is all opinion, so to a certain degree it probably never will.

I don't agree with the Rampage assessment though, I think he will beat Rampage easier than he beat Rashad even, and I still hope we get to see Evans/Jackson at some point, which is another fight Rampage will lose.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> If he can do that to Rashad though I sure as f*** dont see why he couldnt do it to Tito? Perhaps he needed confidence but IMO it goes to show that he was holding back and putting on half ass performances which is what I though all along. I always thought he was capable of ending fights but didnt want to take the cance against opponents like Tito who werent as much of a threat (Tito wasnt one punching fools). Basically I dont respect playing it safe against somebody who is completly out classed.


I find your ability to judge Machida's performances as if you were in the octagon rather disturbing. The fact that any fighter is even willing to step into the cage shows that they're willing to take a risk, and have far more balls than almost any one of us. If his style doesn't suit your preferences as a spectator of the sport, that's more than fine. But to say he was preforming "half-assed" and "holding back" and to disrespect "playing it safe" really only proves ignorance on your part, to assume you know what Machida is doing, or to even imply his lack of bravery. Anyone at the level Machida is at or Evans sacrifice a lot to have gotten to where they are, and requires far more courage than I think you even realize.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> You continue to show what a nuthugging moron you are with every post. Rashad landed some shots, he was beaten, but it wasn't like he did nothing out there.
> 
> Every one of GSPs title bouts was greater domination than this, a lot of Silvas, BJ penns win over stevenson, Coutures over Sylvia...I could go on.


Negation - You need to watch the fight again. Yes Rashad did a little but on the whole he was completely dominated.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Servatose said:


> I find your ability to judge Machida's performances as if you were in the octagon rather disturbing. The fact that any fighter is even willing to step into the cage shows that they're willing to take a risk, and have far more balls than almost any one of us. If his style doesn't suit your preferences as a spectator of the sport, that's more than fine. But to say he was preforming "half-assed" and "holding back" and to disrespect "playing it safe" really only proves ignorance on your part, to assume you know what Machida is doing, or to even imply his lack of bravery. Anyone at the level Machida is at or Evans sacrifice a lot to have gotten to where they are, and requires far more courage than I think you even realize.


I have to agree with Servatose here, but at the same time I very rarely dissagree with Toxic. It's all in the eye of the beholder, and it's really not wrong to insist that everyone puts their best foot forward every time they step into the octagon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey if I go to watch a stunt show and the stuntman is only jumping 25 feet on his bike can I complain? I wouldn jump that far but guess what I dont work as a stuntman and I dont work as a professional fighter, I didnt sign up for that he did so dont give me that blah blah blah bravery crap, I dont know how anyone who can destroy Rashad like that couldnt do it to Tito makes zero sense to me what so ever.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

His fight with Tito was a kinda meh fight. He probably just wanted to win.

His fight with Rashad was for the title. Something he's been training for since what like he's been 5? He went out and got what he wanted no matter what it took.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

mans gotta fo what a mans gotta do


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

He was outclassed on the feet, dropped a couple times before being finished. He still hit Lyoto with some stiff shots. Nowhere even near the most dominant title fight in recent memory, not even of '09. Completely ridiculous.

Was tghat a more dominant performance than GSPs manhandling of Hughes and BJ? A moe dominant performance than Silva raping Rich? Frank Mir over Nog? More so than Couture over Sylvia? I don't think so.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> If he can do that to Rashad though I sure as f*** dont see why he couldnt do it to Tito? Perhaps he needed confidence but IMO it goes to show that he was holding back and putting on half ass performances which is what I though all along. I always thought he was capable of ending fights but didnt want to take the cance against opponents like Tito who werent as much of a threat (Tito wasnt one punching fools). Basically I dont respect playing it safe against somebody who is completly out classed.


I agree with Toxic on this one, and you guys can go search my old posts where I said it. The big problem that I have with Machida isn't that his style was so boring (it was) but the fact that we would get these glimpses of greatness followed by 14:55 of boring running away.

If this Machida is here to stay I will easily become a fan of his because he is very very good and may end up rivaling AS for p4p in the UFC.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Hey if I go to watch a stunt show and the stuntman is only jumping 25 feet on his bike can I complain? I wouldn jump that far but guess what I dont work as a stuntman and I dont work as a professional fighter, I didnt sign up for that he did so dont give me that blah blah blah bravery crap, I dont know how anyone who can destroy Rashad like that couldnt do it to Tito makes zero sense to me what so ever.


Haha, I foun d last night's fight kind of ironic because Many people felt the same way about Rashad. Remember when everyone gave Rashad a hard time becase he could only win be decision. It's the same with Lyoto - I think out of 15 fights, 8 of his W's have come by decision (just off the top of my head). In any case I think both fighters have moved passed this and have gotten over whatever crutches may have prevented them from being explosive and exciting fighters.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I think machida used to have some hesitation, or unwillingness to fire, there are multiple moments in the tito fight where he hesitates on strikes. It doesn't look like he's hesitating any more!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Hey if I go to watch a stunt show and the stuntman is only jumping 25 feet on his bike can I complain? I wouldn jump that far but guess what I dont work as a stuntman and I dont work as a professional fighter, I didnt sign up for that he did so dont give me that blah blah blah bravery crap, I dont know how anyone who can destroy Rashad like that couldnt do it to Tito makes zero sense to me what so ever.


Well - he did come close to TKO of Tito - and lets not forget Tito has a big Fing head. And Tito went down with a liver shot, not a head shot so he would have still had his wits about him. Also we really have not seen Rashard have his chin tested, I think he showed last night that he can take a good shot (just not 3-4 in arow, but who can?) Lyoto I think has been adapting to UFC MMA fighting for the past couple of years and every time out shows a diverse attack - he is still growing as a fighter which could be scary for the rest of the LHW division, but Rampage will be his toughest fight yet


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Evans is still the only guy i see having a shot at Machida. Rampage is to slow


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rampage will get picked apart worse then forrest did, if Griffen can pick Rampage apart then Machida easily will.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

All those fight cept for 2 happened quite some time ago.

And yeah, I think this fight was more of a domination than Mir/Nog.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

If you don't think Rashad got dominated in this fight then you are fooling yourself.

Rashad scored no takedowns, didn't work for any submissions, didn't rock Machida with any punches and he didn't owerpower him. He was simply outclassed. 

I'll give Rampage a better chance mostly because he has a great chin, then again so does Rashad. 

Either way, stop fooling yourselves people. This was quite a one-sided beating.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Lol, you made a thread just to say that?
> 
> Anyway, I agree with Toxic on this one...for obvious reasons. And I can guarantee you that even if Rashad Evans loses, it won't be a "dismantling."


You're eating your words like Rashad was smiling and eating lefts and rights from Machida ... I guess nothing is "obvious" or "guaranteed"


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> If you don't think Rashad got dominated in this fight then you are fooling yourself.
> 
> Rashad scored no takedowns, didn't work for any submissions, didn't rock Machida with any punches and he didn't owerpower him. He was simply outclassed.
> 
> ...


Agreed, it was a horrendous beating ... I respect Rashad as a fighter but he looked like such a fool trying to showboat and smile while he was being beat up by Machida ... someone had to take that guy down a peg or two


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

His game plan was good and he was slowly getting better. I actually thought he was going to start turning the tables but then he made a mistake and got caught. He nearly connected with a good right earlier that round and he was successfully checking or grabbing Machida's kicks. He was 1 good punch or takedown away from taking the 2nd round up until he got caught. 

With a couple little changes I think Rashad could take Machida using a very similar game plan. I am actually hoping that we see a rematch between these two as I don't know any other fighter that I think will beat Machida. Rampage is going to have to power through him if he is going to have a chance otherwise Machida is just going to pick him apart.

I am hoping we see Machida - Rampage and Evans - Forrest or Evans - Shogun to determine who should get the next shot at the belt.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

rogi said:


> Where u at Black Knigh? yo boy sucks, always sucked, and always will suck, besides a few lucky shots that won him 2 fights and gave him bs title.
> 
> just like all his fights, he's done CRAP. I remember everyone was saying Lyoto's style is boring. Rashad is way more boring, does nothign all fight and waits for lucky puches. Good riddance.



Interesting but I believe that by boring you mean smart. Fights have to be fought with more then brawn these days. I to expected a lack luster fight but I am inteligent enough to understand strategy. If it were not for strategy how did Koshcheck (sp) beat Sanchez. Yes it was "boring" but a well thought out fight. I think the Lyoto will have the title for a while.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Danomac said:


> All those fight cept for 2 happened quite some time ago.
> 
> And yeah, I think this fight was more of a domination than Mir/Nog.


2007 isn' in recent memory?

Thats funny, since Mir dropped Nog twice and then finished him in a very similar way to what Lyoto did to Rashad. Except Nog looked worse than Rashad.


kc1983 said:


> If you don't think Rashad got dominated in this fight then you are fooling yourself.
> 
> Rashad scored no takedowns, didn't work for any submissions, didn't rock Machida with any punches and he didn't owerpower him. He was simply outclassed.
> 
> ...


Noone is saying Rashad didn't get destroyed


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Agreed, it was a horrendous beating ... I respect Rashad as a fighter but he looked like such a fool trying to showboat and smile while he was being beat up by Machida ... someone had to take that guy down a peg or two


He did not show boat you fool.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Rashad is much faster than Lyoto and has very good striking so I dont understand how anybody can say Rashad wont be able to hit Machida.


 
Not sure he landed anything on Machida.......


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Not sure he landed anything on Machida.......


He landed one good right hand counter at 3:24 of the second. He lands a decent leg kick to the body a little while later in that round. Two half way decent shots in about 8 minutes of fighting. I guess if Rashad wants to take the "glass half full" outlook he can say that is two more than most people who fight Machida land.


----------



## Incantation (Nov 18, 2007)

Am I the only guy who's super-annoyed by Rashad's useless bobbing and weaving, and constant shuffling on the balls of his feet? It was a marvellous study in contrasts last night; Rashad dicking around aimlessly while Machida was a picture of solidity and intent. It's not hard to tell between someone who's trained a certain art all their life, and a relative latecomer.


----------



## deanc2000 (May 24, 2009)

*Anderson Silva is the ONLY LOGICAL NEXT OPPONENT.*

Rampage would not survive against this guy. Forrest was demolished by Evans, who got demolished by Machida.


The ONLY other opponents that would be close to interesting would be Anderson or Fedor (but we know Fedor will never happen).


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

Drogo said:


> He landed one good right hand counter at 3:24 of the second. He lands a decent leg kick to the body a little while later in that round.



what the hell is a leg kick to the body?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Tyson2011 said:


> what the hell is a leg kick to the body?


He kicked with his leg and not his fist... lolz.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tyson2011 said:


> what the hell is a leg kick to the body?


 
ever heard of the liver?????


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Now that I think about it saying leg kick is rather redundant.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Now that I think about it saying leg kick is rather redundant.


 
I guess I see your point the leg kick would literally be kicking someone in the leg as opposed to throwing a kick at someone and calling it a leg kick......

Aren't we getting a little deep here????:confused02:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Not like it matters, when said in context everyone knows that it means.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Not like it matters, when said in context everyone knows that it means.


I hear the expression all the time so I don't see why pointing it out now. It's not like the english language is based on any sort of logic.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

ramram22 said:


> i hope people dont start saying rashad was overrated, he is still a top 3 or 4 LHWT.


He is. He'll be on the undercard of fight nights within a year. Or he'll be a "may not be broadcast". So long Rashad.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Not sure you really watch the fights!*



NGen2010 said:


> He is. He'll be on the undercard of fight nights within a year. So long Rashad.



I hate being so disagreeable but though I am not a Rashad fan he is a talented fighter and each fight he comes in prepared. This fight he started with a sound GP but did not stick with it. I was wondering how 2 reactionary fighters would fight and now I know.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> ....I dont know how anyone who can destroy Rashad like that couldnt do it to Tito makes zero sense to me what so ever.


Because Tito is a better fighter than Rashad, that's why. He did beat him... other than holding the cage. That was the first time I didn't see a warning for holding the cage vs. having a point taken.

Also, we forget the Tito almost submitted Machida in one of those rounds. I think the bell sounded. Only thing Tito did the entire fight, but had Machida in trouble - I think it was the final round or second, can't remember.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It was the final round, towards the end and Lyoto escaped.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

After careful analysis I have realized why Rashad lost the fight. It has nothing to do with Machida. Rashad forget to nipple tweak thus not reaching his full potenial.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

oh right. But that was all Tito did the entire fight and I think the last time Lyoto was close to being in trouble.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Man, I must be one of only a few people that love it when they see Machida stepping to the side or hopping back and seeing the other guy miss completely. Everyone would say, "AH MAN, DAT FOOL BE RUNNING YO', WHAT A BORING ***** DAWG".

They then look over at me, and I'm getting my jollies from it.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

NGen2010 said:


> oh right. But that was all Tito did the entire fight and I think the last time Lyoto was close to being in trouble.


I think also that Machida may have feared Tito's takedowns more so then aganst Evans - hence kept is distance more and was quick to disengage against Tito - against Evans I think Machida was more worry about getting hit with a big right hook. While not making for the most violent fight, Machida really frustrated Tito and kept away from his strongest weapon - that is the art in martial arts


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> He did not show boat you fool.


Go watch the video again, you can see him smiling as he is getting punched, that's what he likes to do, ass


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

He wasn't showboating... Rashad had no idea where he was!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Crester said:


> He wasn't showboating... Rashad had no idea where he was!


he was showboating. Guy didn't think this was going to happen - even when it was happening. He was trying to talk [email protected]@t as Lyoto was after him. The guys arrogance is off the charts. When was the last time, or ever, did anyone still try and showboat and talk trash as he is getting his [email protected]@ handed to him. He got everything he deserved and I bet a lot of 205 fighters were laughing their [email protected]@ off at this beat down. Even those who could not do that to Rashad.

After they all stopped laughing they probably realized Machida is going to do the same to them and they all shed a little tear!

Great night. Rampage and Lyoto will be fun and should be a better contest. At least Rampage has some heart and skill!


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

NGen2010 said:


> he was showboating. Guy didn't think this was going to happen - even when it was happening. He was trying to talk [email protected]@t as Lyoto was after him. The guys arrogance is off the charts. When was the last time, or ever, did anyone still try and showboat and talk trash as he is getting his [email protected]@ handed to him. He got everything he deserved and I bet a lot of 205 fighters were laughing their [email protected]@ off at this beat down. Even those who could not do that to Rashad.
> 
> After they all stopped laughing they probably realized Machida is going to do the same to them and they all shed a little tear!
> 
> Great night. Rampage and Lyoto will be fun and should be a better contest. At least Rampage has some heart and skill!


quoto'd for truth....rashad is a piece of shit, and he always will be a piece of shit.



GodlyMoose said:


> Man, I must be one of only a few people that love it when they see Machida stepping to the side our hopping back and seeing the other guy miss completely. Everyone would say, "AH MAN, DAT FOOL BE RUNNING YO', WHAT A BORING ***** DAWG".
> 
> They then look over at me, and I'm getting my jollies from it.


I'm with you man :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

NGen2010 said:


> he was showboating. Guy didn't think this was going to happen - even when it was happening. He was trying to talk [email protected]@t as Lyoto was after him. The guys arrogance is off the charts. When was the last time, or ever, did anyone still try and showboat and talk trash as he is getting his [email protected]@ handed to him. He got everything he deserved and I bet a lot of 205 fighters were laughing their [email protected]@ off at this beat down. Even those who could not do that to Rashad.
> 
> After they all stopped laughing they probably realized Machida is going to do the same to them and they all shed a little tear!
> 
> Great night. Rampage and Lyoto will be fun and should be a better contest. At least Rampage has some heart and skill!


What the hell are you talking about??? :confused03:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

NGen2010 said:


> he was showboating. Guy didn't think this was going to happen - even when it was happening. He was trying to talk [email protected]@t as Lyoto was after him. The guys arrogance is off the charts. When was the last time, or ever, did anyone still try and showboat and talk trash as he is getting his [email protected]@ handed to him. He got everything he deserved and I bet a lot of 205 fighters were laughing their [email protected]@ off at this beat down. Even those who could not do that to Rashad.
> 
> After they all stopped laughing they probably realized Machida is going to do the same to them and they all shed a little tear!
> 
> Great night. Rampage and Lyoto will be fun and should be a better contest. At least Rampage has some heart and skill!


Rashad was nothing but humble in the fight.

Rashad smiles and does these things to make his opponent think he is not hurt. It is a way to cover up the fact that he is hurt and could be finished. It didn't work with Machida, but he was not "showboating", he was trying to cover up the fact that he was hurt.

Rashad has been nothing but humble to Machida before and after the fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was a great fight, seen it a couple more times today and it is amazing what Machida did after seeing what Rashad did to Forrest and Chuck.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> quoto'd for truth....rashad is a piece of shit, and he always will be a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you man :thumb02:


lol wtf

I have no clue why everyone takes showboating so personally. It's just adds to his personality and makes him more interesting. I'm sure part of it is he just wants to put on a good show. When all is said and done he is humble and gives the guy props to the winner. Was there even much pre fight trash talk coming from Rashad? I don't remember seeing any.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:


think for youselves.

drop all the "showboater" talk


you dont have to label him a "showboater" just because some color commentator said so.

Think for youselves




dumb, carbon copy hillbillies.....


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> lol wtf
> 
> I have no clue why everyone takes showboating so personally. It's just adds to his personality and makes him more interesting. I'm sure part of it is he just wants to put on a good show. When all is said and done he is humble and gives the guy props to the winner. Was there even much pre fight trash talk coming from Rashad? I don't remember seeing any.


he didn't showboat against machida, becuase machida gave him no reason to showboat....what could he say after the fight?, he hit the man twice all fight.

I'm refering to his past fights, the way he dances around, and runs away from the fighter he's fighting( as in the liddel fight), it worked becuase it made liddel chase after him, but it was boring as ****.....to much dancing and running for my liking, not anuff fighting, he just seems like a coward to me....and his running movements arn't like machida's movement, but more like caleb starnes movement, i just can't stand the way he fights...combined with the nipple twiking( i know why he does it), and arrogance of his movements....he was classy last night, because he had to be.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> he didn't showboat against machida, becuase machida gave him no reason to showboat....what could he say after the fight?, he hit the man twice all fight.
> 
> I'm refering to his past fights, the way he dances around, and runs away from the fighter he's fighting( as in the liddel fight), it worked becuase it made liddel chase after him, but it was boring as ****.....to much dancing and running for my liking, not anuff fighting, he just seems like a coward to me....and his running movements arn't like machida's movement, but more like caleb starnes movement, i just can't stand the way he fights...combined with the nipple twiking( i know why he does it), and arrogance of his movements....he was classy last night, because he had to be.


You are proving to be the most ignorant person I have ever came in contact with.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

D.P. said:


> You are proving to be the most ignorant person I have ever came in contact with.


why do you say that?..becuase i have a diffrent opinion. :confused03:



Sekou said:


> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> 
> think for youselves.
> ...


I don't remember a commentator calling him a showboater, i remember matt hughes calling him that...i hate matt hughes more than rashad, so don't tell me i'm saying it becuase of him LOL


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> why do you say that?..becuase i have a diffrent opinion. :confused03:


For quoting this: 



NGen2010 said:


> he was showboating. Guy didn't think this was going to happen - even when it was happening. He was trying to talk [email protected]@t as Lyoto was after him. The guys arrogance is off the charts. When was the last time, or ever, did anyone still try and showboat and talk trash as he is getting his [email protected]@ handed to him. He got everything he deserved and I bet a lot of 205 fighters were laughing their [email protected]@ off at this beat down. Even those who could not do that to Rashad.
> 
> After they all stopped laughing they probably realized Machida is going to do the same to them and they all shed a little tear!
> 
> Great night. Rampage and Lyoto will be fun and should be a better contest. At least Rampage has some heart and skill!


For saying this:



JoshKnows46 said:


> quoto'd for truth....rashad is a piece of shit, and he always will be a piece of shit.


And for saying this:



JoshKnows46 said:


> he didn't showboat against machida, becuase machida gave him no reason to showboat....what could he say after the fight?, he hit the man twice all fight.
> 
> I'm refering to his past fights, the way he dances around, and runs away from the fighter he's fighting( as in the liddel fight), it worked becuase it made liddel chase after him, but it was boring as ****.....to much dancing and running for my liking, not anuff fighting, he just seems like a coward to me....and his running movements arn't like machida's movement, but more like caleb starnes movement, i just can't stand the way he fights...combined with the nipple twiking( i know why he does it), and arrogance of his movements....he was classy last night, because he had to be.


Not to mention the other threads you've been spreading your garbage opinions in. :thumbsdown:

EDIT: And stop double posting, use the edit feature.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

why are my opinion's garbage?...you see him in a diffrent light for some reason, i see nothing but arrogance, dancing and running by a scared kid....he doesn't come to fight, he doens't have much skill, he bounces around, and swings wildly when a opponete comes in close after chasing him down, and relys on his amazing power to connect one time.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> why are my opinion's garbage?...you see him in a diffrent light for some reason, i see nothing but arrogance, dancing and running by a scared kid....he doesn't come to fight, he doens't have much skill, he bounces around, and swings wildly when a opponete comes in close after chasing him down, and relys on his amazing power to connect one time.


Seriously, you should have put "nothing" at the end of your name "JoshKnows".

Rashad is a very talented fighter, he will still be ranked #2-3 after this loss. He was undefeated and had beaten guys like Forrest, Lidell, Michael, as well as improving with each fight.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Seriously, you should have put "nothing" at the end of your name "JoshKnows".
> 
> Rashad is a very talented fighter, he will still be ranked #2-3 after this loss. He was undefeated and had beaten guys like Forrest, Lidell, Michael, as well as improving with each fight.


forrest and a old liddell were beating his ass, and winning there fights till he caught them with his power, that i was referring to, not much skill as i said...michel was winning, but he has too small for lightwieght as proven in the evans and hammill fights, and got over power'd, some say michel won that fight....evans is usally losing the fights, before he wins. (as i said, and i repeat, little skill)


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> forrest and a old liddell were beating his ass, and winning there fights till he caught them with his power, that i was referring to, not much skill as i said...michel was winning, but he has too small for lightwieght as proven in the evans and hammill fights, and got over power'd, some say michel won that fight....evans is usally losing the fights, before he wins. (as i said, and i repeat, little skill)


Rashad is a slow starter. As the fight goes on, he opens up more and starts to find his rhythm. He did better against Forrest in the second, landed more strikes, etc, than he did in the first. The same with Liddell.

He starts slow, then opens up, that is how he fights. Also, "little skill" does not make you go 18-0-1, finishing guys like Liddell and Forrest, and becoming the champion.

Do you realize how stupid your posts sound?


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Rashad is a slow starter. As the fight goes on, he opens up more and starts to find his rhythm. He did better against Forrest in the second, landed more strikes, etc, than he did in the first. The same with Liddell.
> 
> He starts slow, then opens up, that is how he fights. Also, "little skill" does not make you go 18-0-1, *finishing guys like Liddell and Forrest*, and becoming the champion.
> 
> Do you realize how stupid your posts sound?


didn't i say the man has power, thats why he finished those guys, he was getting out pointed till that point...do you just like going in circles with your comments, i think i already addressed that...do you relize how stupid you sound?, stop making me repeat myself.

liddel has no chin these days, and forrest doesn't have much power to worry about, i think if forrest fought evans again, we'd see a diffrent outcome.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lets get this thread back on track. I just watched the fight over again and rewinded key moments. Rashad did everything right. He emulated him and had good movement, footwork, and even struck Lyoto which most fighters don't even do; several counter punches and a leg kick. Not a Rashad fan, but he was doing what he should have done and let Machida come to him. Now that's the scary thing cuz I didn't realize that Machida was actually stalking and hunting him down the entire fight albeit in a very methodical fashion. That's a first cuz usually they come to him. He's like a praying mantis. His timing and reflex was absolutely impeccable. 

PS: I think Joe Rogan's right. Karate classes are going to skyrocket again...lolz! Return of Cobra Kai!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> didn't i say the man has power, thats why he finished those guys, he was getting out pointed till that point...do you just like going in circles with your comments, i think i already addressed that...do you relize how stupid you sound?, stop making me repeat myself.
> 
> liddel has no chin these days, and forrest doesn't have much power to worry about, i think if forrest fought evans again, we'd see a diffrent outcome.


Even I hit hard, I have a lot of power. Does that mean I'm going to knock Liddell or Forrest out in an MMA fight? NO, it does not. 

It takes skill and timing to be able to land the shots to finish the guys, which is what Rashad has. SKILL and TIMING.

Come on, why am I even responding to you? You have a full red bar for a reason.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

I choose to have a red bar...i know if i say something bad about fedor, i will get lit up like the 4th of july, I just don't give a damn....red's cooler than green.

offcourse he has some skill and timing, he's in the ufc for christ sake...i'm just saying alot of fighters are more skilled than him, including some of the fighters he has beaten....he isn't that skilled imo, his power is a big equalizer that he leans on alot.

he's a dancing, arrogant fool, that throws and prays.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

That must've been a pretty hard KO.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

rogi said:


> That must've been a pretty hard KO.


omg that's horrible


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Anybody want to catch me up on the trollery/douchebaggery going on in this thread? I'd love to be an ass.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

DAMURDOC said:


> You and many talk about Shogun as if he dragonballing his way to the top.


LMAO @ dragonballing...


shogun vs. machida = sagat vs. ryu


and you know how that usually ends up eh?


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hey if I go to watch a stunt show and the stuntman is only jumping 25 feet on his bike can I complain? I wouldn jump that far but guess what I dont work as a stuntman and I dont work as a professional fighter, I didnt sign up for that he did so dont give me that blah blah blah bravery crap, I dont know how anyone who can destroy Rashad like that couldnt do it to Tito makes zero sense to me what so ever.


no matter the outcome, tito seemed to nuetralize evans, and lyoto toyed with tito. I think tito is way stronger, and smarter than you give him credit for.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

But with this flawless logic I am about to bestow upon you, Tito spelled backwards is Otit. Bet you didn't see that coming.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

TALENT said:


> omg that's horrible


it's that kind of stuff I hope rashad can handle! 

LOL.


----------

